# Doe Anyone Know How To Play "Taps?"



## Da Queen (Mar 11, 2005)

Gentlemen, today I sadly report to you that the large PM logo aka "The Bug" has been removed from the front of the 'ol Galactic HQ. All that remains is a vague outline. Through the plate glass windows I could see, as I drove by, workers tearing down the office partitions and walls...basically gutting the place. 

Does anyone know, Taps? I think we should play that on our Dremels...might sound kind of cool.

Well, that being said...on to Bigger and Better things, right?!

Hugs and Love,
Lisa


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Bigger, as in big heartless corporations, yes. Better? Remains to be seen.


----------



## Babaganoosh (Dec 16, 2004)

Yes, 

Get a call from a supposedly haunted house and drive there talking to your #1 about office politics. Get to the scene and find a whole bunch of fascinating, spooky stuff and return to RI and analyze everything and discover it was a breeze, a piece of dust or a car going by with the the high beams on.

Don't forget to threaten to fire someone and fix a toilet.


----------



## The Batman (Mar 21, 2000)

Farewell Bug!












Long time friend, Manuelo, plays 'taps' on his cello.



- GJS


----------



## Nighteagle2001 (Jan 11, 2001)

So THIS is what the expulsion from paradise felt like 

Actually it started to feel like this when the sale was announced......


----------



## Babaganoosh (Dec 16, 2004)

Day is done, gone the sun,
From the hills, from the lake,
From the sky.
All is well, safely rest,
God is nigh.

Go to sleep, peaceful sleep,
May the soldier or sailor,
God keep.
On the land or the deep,
Safe in sleep.

Love, good night, Must thou go,
When the day, And the night
Need thee so?
All is well. Speedeth all
To their rest.

Fades the light; And afar
Goeth day, And the stars
Shineth bright,
Fare thee well; Day has gone,
Night is on.

Thanks and praise, For our days,
'Neath the sun, Neath the stars,
'Neath the sky,
As we go, This we know,
God is nigh.


----------



## Mitchellmania (Feb 14, 2002)

I wonder who got to keep the sign?


----------



## A Taylor (Jan 1, 1970)

Nighteagle2001 said:


> So THIS is what the expulsion from paradise felt like


It's better to rule in Hell than to serve in Heaven - Milton, via Khan Noonian Singh


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

All good things must come to an end, but why is that so? 
It is better to have had PM/PL, than not at all. Goodby old friend.


----------



## The Batman (Mar 21, 2000)

A Taylor said:


> It's better to rule in Hell than to serve in Heaven - Milton


If anyone truly *believes* that philosophy, I would suggest they re-read the parable of the prodigal son!

- GJS


----------



## beck (Oct 22, 2003)

"wonder who got to keep the sign ?" keep yer eyes peeled on eplace for it . 
lol 
hb


----------



## Jimmy B (Apr 19, 2000)

Ahh but it was a HELL of a run!


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

Anyone got a picture of the place before it was taken over? I've never seen it living here in Joisey!


MMM


----------



## Just Plain Al (Sep 7, 1999)

Damn.


----------



## Karl_Kolchak (Aug 30, 2005)

"...and the sadness washed over the land like a tidal flood...and the people dispaired"  

I wish I had joined this BB sooner so that I could have known the fun times.

Joining late .... it seems that those days have passed.

KK


----------



## Dave Metzner (Jan 1, 1970)

Ok so the bug is gone, life goes on in my little corner of the world.
What I do now is not as creative as what I did then, but I'm still eating three squares every day!
Could be from Kenner, LA! Now there's problems!!!!!!
No more lamentations from me!
Dave


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

Da Queen said:


> Gentlemen, today I sadly report to you that the large PM logo aka "The Bug" has been removed from the front of the 'ol Galactic HQ. All that remains is a vague outline.


I guess that's as close as were going to get to an "official" announcement, eh?


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

Karl_Kolchak said:


> "...and the sadness washed over the land like a tidal flood...and the people dispaired"
> 
> I wish I had joined this BB sooner so that I could have known the fun times.
> 
> ...


Ditto on the arriving late part, but at least I got some of the fun, and there's alway E-bait ! Always my luck, if it was raining soup, I'd be standing out there with a fork !!!
And hell, the board and the group is still here !!
Dabbler


----------



## AFILMDUDE (Nov 27, 2000)

Sad day indeed.


----------



## Da Queen (Mar 11, 2005)

Well, here....some fresh brownies and some "tall boys" freshly chilled...that should help take the sting out, gents. Yes, it was a great run, but that doesn't mean what's here now is any less. It's just different. It's what we choose to make it. 

Personally, I would have loved to have that sign, wouldn't you, Dave? I wonder where it went? 

Babaganoosh (too much to spell this early in the a.m.) thanks for the lyrics to Taps! I never knew what they were beyond the first verse.

Now, would someone please pass the brownies back over here...I think I'll have another one. ;-)

Hugs and Love,
Lisa


----------



## ChrisW (Jan 1, 1970)

This is one of my latest - titled "Baltimore's Pride, Maryland's Own", it is being used to help raise funds for charities both locally and nationally.










In other words, life goes on, usually to better things, if you just stop lamenting about what's past.

Chris


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Breathtaking, Chris!


----------



## Dave Hussey (Nov 20, 1998)

I appreciate all the positive sentiments here and I know that the existing kits can still be had through eBay and the like. And its very nice to see Lisa here again. Indeed, I'd love to see Lisa here more often - then the place would be much more like it used to be I think!

But I'm still not happy about what has happened with Polar Lights. I know I can still get a lot of their kits, Wilco is out there making cool resin kits, but now there is no one making new mass-produced neat unusual styrene sci fi kits anymore like the C57D, the Jupiter II, Robby, the Bowen Wolfman etc. And there's not likely to be anyone doing that either. And for that reason I am very disappointed.

Huzz


----------



## Zorro (Jun 22, 1999)

Chris - you just keep getting better.


----------



## Trek Ace (Jul 8, 2001)

Round 2, perhaps?


----------



## A Taylor (Jan 1, 1970)

Cdub, that's a sweet piece of brushwork.
AT


----------



## Arronax (Apr 6, 1999)

ChrisW said:


>


Polar Lights is doing sailing ships?

Sorry, I couldn't resist. I'll stop now.

Jim


----------



## CaptFrank (Jan 29, 2005)

This thread reminds me of all those threads about the 
1:350 Polar lights Refit kit:

"Is it out yet?"
"Is it here yet?"
"When will we get it?"

etc., etc., etc...

On and on it went.

On and on this line of thinking goes.

Polar Lights is gone.

Get over it!

Move on!

Isn't anyone tired of the "Oh! They turned off the lights. 
Oh, no! They emptied the offices. Oh, no! They took down 
the sign!" threads?

Soon it will be: "Oh,no! They knocked the building down! 
Oh, no! They paved over where the building was! Oh, no! 
They built a supermarket where Polar lights used to be!"


----------



## ChrisW (Jan 1, 1970)

_Oh, they've paved Polar Lights, and put up a parking lot!_


Thanks for the nice comments!


----------



## JamesDFarrow (Sep 18, 1999)

1/350 Refit? Is it out yet?

James


----------



## DoctorG (Jan 1, 1970)

Yes, sad to see it go, but we REALLY enjoyed the fun, camaraderie and nostalgia that came with it when it was really hopping. It brought back a lot of people to the hobby and allowed us all to make new, everlasting friends...


Dr. G.


----------



## HARRY (Mar 23, 2000)

Very nice indeed Chris!Yes I 'am thankful to all my new friends I've talked with and met on this board.I wont ever forget it or the Big Bug.


----------



## MangoMan (Jul 29, 1999)

Dave Metzner said:


> Ok so the bug is gone, life goes on in my little corner of the world.
> What I do now is not as creative as what I did then, but I'm still eating three squares every day!
> Could be from Kenner, LA! Now there's problems!!!!!!
> No more lamentations from me!
> Dave


Life's going on even here in Kenner, Dave! :thumbsup:


----------



## -phil (May 25, 2000)

Lisa-

Odds are whoever removed the PM sign felt no sentimental attachment whatsoever. You might try looking in a nearby dumpster


----------



## beck (Oct 22, 2003)

anybody remember the old Sinclair gas stations ? they used to have these big plastic Brontosaurus'( this was back before they'd figured out the Apatosaur thing ) on top of their signs . now one of those would be cool to find in the back of an old gas station . 
ya'll livin' up there close to the place , it might be worth checking the dumpsters for the big bug . 
Audience: " How big WAS it ? " 
let the jokes begin .... 
hb


----------



## A Taylor (Jan 1, 1970)

This just in: The Asian grocery store that shared the building with Playing Mantis is having a sale on dried squid - half off until Tuesday. Now you know the up to the minute news.
Mango, good to see you posting, buddy.
AT


----------



## Capt. Krik (May 26, 2001)

ChrisW said:


> Chris


Geez, Chris! I thought that was a photograph when I first saw it. Doggone, that's gorgeous. Thanks for sharing with us.


----------



## Karl_Kolchak (Aug 30, 2005)

A Taylor said:


> This just in: The Asian grocery store that shared the building with Playing Mantis is having a sale on dried squid - half off until Tuesday. Now you know the up to the minute news.
> Mango, good to see you posting, buddy.
> AT


 Did I miss the sale on dried squid????

Shoot...I'm always late for everything. 

First late to the BB now, no dried squid. How will make my famous SqUid McMuffins.....

KK


----------



## Da Queen (Mar 11, 2005)

The reasons for the update posts are so that people do know it's over. You know...like closing the lid on the casket. 

Sale on dried squid you say, AT??? Hmmm...think I'll run over and grab some!

BTW, Cdub...you never fail to amaze me with your art!!! Beautiful!!!! Just beautiful!!

Hugs!
Lisa


----------



## Zorro (Jun 22, 1999)

Mmmmm, when you need a quick break from the humdrum, there's nothing quite like JiffySquid!!


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

Zorro said:


> Mmmmm, when you need a quick break from the humdrum, there's nothing quite like JiffySquid!!


And when thourougly varnished, make a great add-on to your undersea dios. :thumbsup: 
Dabbler
( who you will never catch eating seafood ) :freak:

PS. You mean that's NOT a photo ? I'm in awe Chris !


----------



## beck (Oct 22, 2003)

nah , Chris is just foolin' with us . that's a picture of him out on his fishin' boat . 
see all the squid in those nets near the back ? 
hb


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

AH HA ! So it's Chris subtley trying to start the "great squid rush of '05" ?


----------



## xr4sam (Dec 9, 1999)

Dave Metzner said:


> Ok so the bug is gone, life goes on in my little corner of the world.
> What I do now is not as creative as what I did then, but I'm still eating three squares every day!
> Could be from Kenner, LA! Now there's problems!!!!!!
> No more lamentations from me!
> Dave


 Actually, Dave, try Chalmette. They had 10-15 FEET of water in the streets. Over 90% of St. Bernard Parish was flooded. Including my little slice of hell, er, heaven.

And the scary part is, there is more water coming!


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

Well bless ALL the folks in harm's way own there !! I've been watching Fox news all night and it's unbelievable what's happening. I have a classmate in Bush, La. whom I haven't heard from since the first storm. A son in Georgia, and two in Florida though, and they've been fine.
I am surely grateful my folks had the sense to have me in Western Pa. !! ( And I stayed there !! )
Dabbler


----------



## Dracula (Jun 5, 2005)

*Gone do you say*

[  
Well the end of an era has come I am saddeend at the death of a classic Icon. As usual a day late and dollar short. My collection is not compleat. Gee why do we wait till it is to late.FONT=Franklin Gothic Medium]I am going to miss the Bug[/FONT] Dang it is going to be a cold liftime at Castle Dracula with out the Bug.


----------



## beck (Oct 22, 2003)

none the less , good to have ya here on the BB's Dracula . welcome aboard . 
hb


----------



## ChrisW (Jan 1, 1970)

the Dabbler said:


> I am surely grateful my folks had the sense to have me in Western Pa. !! ( And I stayed there !! )
> Dabbler


Yea, but doesn't Western PA have alot more undead?


----------



## Rebel Rocker (Jan 26, 2000)

This update just in : In a bizarre twist, that Asian grocery was just found to actually be selling dried Mantis!! You can stop looking in the dumpsters.

Wayne

Oh, and Chris? AWESOME work!!


----------



## LGFugate (Sep 11, 2000)

I seem to remember some photos posted here on the BB, featuring Lori, but showing the Bug on the building in the background. This was a couple of years ago, but I can't find it in the forum...anyone else remember that?


Larry


----------



## sbaxter (Jan 8, 2002)

Da Queen said:


> Yes, it was a great run, but that doesn't mean what's here now is any less. It's just different. It's what we choose to make it.


Very well said.

Qapla'

SSB


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

^Well, I hate to be so "me" about it, but of COURSE it's less! PL is _gone_, and we're missing out on whatever Trek kits, sci fi kits, figure kits and car kits they may have seen fit to issue in the coming years. What we have left is what *RC2 *chooses to make it.

Sorry, I'm just not seeing any upside here.


----------



## Dave Hussey (Nov 20, 1998)

Ditto what John says.

I've been scouring the web for the Polar Lights kits that I need because I really expect them to get rare and expensive as time goes on. I just fluked into the last Forgotten Prisoner at Udisco.com. I think it was the last one available retail in Canada.

Huzz


----------



## Karl_Kolchak (Aug 30, 2005)

Dave Hussey said:


> Ditto what John says.
> 
> I've been scouring the web for the Polar Lights kits that I need because I really expect them to get rare and expensive as time goes on. I just fluked into the last Forgotten Prisoner at Udisco.com. I think it was the last one available retail in Canada.
> 
> Huzz


 Have to agree with John and Dave here. Not this BB can't be fun for all, but I 
think the days of PL are gone. I too have been buying up all the PL kit I can.
(translation: "I too have been buying all the PL kit my wife will let me buy before 
putting a clamp on my obsession")

Here is an observation: Aurora was around for 20+ years, if you go to on ebay you will notice that you can find page after page of Aurora kits for sale. Obviously because there were more of them produced (much more) than PL kits. Now search for PL kits.
Six whole pages and half of these are from the guy selling cases if King Kong and bags of Godzilla kits. Folks - GET 'EM WHILE YOU CAN. 

I am not making the same mistake I made originally when I stopped collecting PL Kits.

PS - Anyone have some kits they want to offload?

KK


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Karl_Kolchak said:


> PS - Anyone have some kits they want to offload?
> 
> KK


 Actually, I'm probably never going to build my Three Stooges, James Bond and Oddjob kits. They've been opened and "sprue-fondeled," but they're complete and unstarted. $75, plus $5 shipping (if you're in the US) for all 5 of them?

email me. [email protected]


----------



## Dave Hussey (Nov 20, 1998)

Someone needs to produce a Don Adams replacement head and nameplate to convert the Bond kit into Maxwell Smart. Complete with a new left arm holding a shoe phone to Max's ear and a new sock-clad foot.

Huzz


----------



## Da Queen (Mar 11, 2005)

Sounds like a job for Tom Parker.

Hugs!
Lisa


----------



## beck (Oct 22, 2003)

Capital idea Dave . 
i'd get one and sure not be "sorry about that ".
hb


----------



## Arronax (Apr 6, 1999)

I predict that some young entrepreneur, with a penchant for nostalgia, will come along in 20 years time and start up a small company to produce the model kits he or she loved as a child. I see that Rhino has already started a thread to discuss names for this company.

I also predict that many of today's modelers who've been hoarding Aurora and Polar Lights kits as an investment will be outraged that their hoard took a steep drop in value.

Jim


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

ChrisW said, "Yea, but doesn't Western PA have alot more undead? "

Only when George Romero and Bill Cardille are around !!
Dabbler

( Unless, of course, you want to include all us pensioneers ? )


----------



## Capt. Krik (May 26, 2001)

the Dabbler said:


> Only when George Romero and Bill Cardille are around !!
> Dabbler


Now that you mention it, is Chilly Billy still around. I haven't seen him in ages. Used to love staying up late on Saturdays watching Chiller Theater.


----------

